# Come on warm up!!!!!



## glongworth3232 (Oct 18, 2006)

We need a warm up so I can get out on some rabbits!!!! Im going stir crazy and Lacy my 11 inch beagle my hound is opening up in her sleep, could it be beacuse she is running rabbits in her sleep Cant wait to get out soon. Any one been out lately??? If so whats the snow depth and area your hunting?


----------



## dooman (Dec 18, 2009)

I used to have a beagle dream she was running rabbits, legs would move and muffled howl. Warm-up is comming, should be great running next week


----------



## Tagz (Sep 22, 2005)

Was out this past Sunday with my hawk. Was pretty deep, gave me an excuse to wear my snowshoes I bought last year. Had a couple chases with the bird but that was all. Plan on going out tomorrow. Just been to darn cold for me at least. The hawk doesn't seem to mind though and wishes I would man up and get him out flying. 







Sent from mobile device.


----------



## glongworth3232 (Oct 18, 2006)

dooman said:


> I used to have a beagle dream she was running rabbits, legs would move and muffled howl. Warm-up is comming, should be great running next week


 
Thats what she was doing. She even woke herself up 2 times and just fell back asleep.:lol:
Cant wait for this coming week Im dying to get out.


----------



## packmaster (Mar 1, 2010)

The rabbit rut is about ready to start.I think things are going to improve big time next week.I am already planning a week of vacation for the following week.gonna run there tails off


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

The snow has been a pain. The drifts are over my knees, the rabbits aren't moving very far from their holes. Looking forward to this snow settling, melting and crusting over to get them moving and so the dogs can move in it too.


----------



## superposed20ga (Dec 14, 2005)

FREEPOP said:


> The snow has been a pain. The drifts are over my knees, the rabbits aren't moving very far from their holes. Looking forward to this snow settling, melting and crusting over to get them moving and so the dogs can move in it too.


 
Amen to that!


----------



## Fred Bear (Jan 20, 2000)

I went out one day this week. Saw the most rabbits I have all year. But the snow is rather deep.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Just got in. The little beagle ran one for about 45 minutes, twice around the swamp before I called him off. Didn't have the gun tonight but tomorrow and Sunday :evil: That wind is whipping out there.


----------



## motorcityhtps (Mar 1, 2010)

The warmup temp on Sunday, but some sunshine would make it so much better. Need some of that stuff in the forecast


----------



## Critter (Mar 3, 2006)

I'm ready to run my basset. His short legs don't get him around fast enough to chase rabbits in this much snow. He ran one around the house and out down the subdivision road the other day, my neighbors must think I'm nuts.


----------



## Get Out (Dec 29, 2010)

Ran some Snowshoes around the swamp on saturday. We got two. It was hoot! Snow is pretty deep here in the UP. Had to wear snow shoes myself! The dogs didn't seem to mind too much but they did tire a bit earlier than normal.


----------



## glongworth3232 (Oct 18, 2006)

Im hoping to get out this week sometime, weather permiting


----------

